

Ommwriter, a pleasant writeroom - jrnkntl
http://www.ommwriter.com/en/

======
jessegrosjean
I created WriteRoom, take my comments with a grain of salt if you wish. Maybe
it's just sour grapes...

Ommwriter is fun and cool. But "pleasant" where WriteRoom is not? Maybe I just
don't get it, but for me having just my text on screen without distraction is
a good thing. WriteRoom could certainly be better, but the idea of improving
the writing/thinking process by adding a new age soundtrack that responds to
your keystrokes seems odd and a little wrong to me.

Ommwriter is fun software and has it's place for brainstorming, but I would
change the title to "Ommwriter, a better demo then writeroom".

~~~
jrnkntl
I didn't want to 'hurt' WriteRoom at all with this title, but after all
pleasantness is paradigmatic. I am a fanatic user of WriteRoom and after
writing a day in Ommwriter I see charms in both apps. The aesthetically
pleasing background and interface gave me the feeling of a pleasant
alternative to WriteRoom.

~~~
jessegrosjean
Like I said, I'm too close to WriteRoom project myself. I read it as better
then crusty old WriteRoom, but see I'm mistaken. I agree Ommwriter is good. I
think I better stop reading forums and get back to work, thanks for your note.

------
lt
Two similar apps that I used before for Windows are Dark Room and Q10:

<http://they.misled.us/dark-room> <http://www.baara.com/q10>

Dark Room is a clone of writeroom, while Q10 has a few more features while
still keeping minimalism.

Anyone has experience with Ommwriter? It looks like the sound effects would
get old quick.

------
mhd
Erm, couldn't you just set your normal editor to fullscreen, play some bargain
bin "sounds of the rain forest" CD?

(I _would_ so use the geek version of this, which simulates slow-changing CRT
phosphor a la xscreensaver and gives me the solid Selectric/Model M thunk even
when I'm not actually using my IBM keyboard)

------
Kliment
Mac only? Why not make it a web app? It certainly doesn't need any OS
functions (beyond saving files). Also, I think if I really want to focus on
writing, I want it to autosave and not bother me with formatting and such.
Great idea, but would be usable with some changes.

~~~
jrnkntl
I agree that it would be better to make this a mutli-OS app or an AIR app for
that matter. It actually -does- autosave and if you don't care about the
formatting, don't hover over the right side :)

~~~
Kliment
Lovely. Still can't use it on any machine I own though. Also, it didn't help
that the video does not mention autosave, but it almost exclusively focused on
the right side hover menu. I love the concept though. Might build something
like it. My solution to this is using a separate screen for things that need
concentration, and a smaller screen for all the potentially distracting things
like email and browsing.

------
oscardelben
Great to see this app mentioned here. I use it for writing articles for my
blog and it works very well. Previously I've been using writeroom, but I've
found this app to work better for me (I can concentrate better).

------
nopassrecover
Rands did a piece on this recently:
[http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/12/24/a_creative_...](http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/12/24/a_creative_soundtrack.html)

------
DTrejo
If you're looking for a dead-simple internet typewriter, check out
<http://internettypewriter.com/>

~~~
Psyonic
Doesn't work with firefox 3.5? It's recommending Safari to me, which I'd
rather not use. Think 3.6 beta would work?

~~~
DTrejo
I think it uses some built-in datastore that only safari has. I don't know.

------
drats
<http://pyroom.org/> or, vim fullscreen?

